# Can anyone recommend a good 8lb maul?



## AlexNY (Sep 23, 2010)

For 10 years, I used a fiberglass 8lb maul made in India by a company called "Larsafe Gogg".  I used it to split about 40 cords of wood, often as a sledge hammer to split tough rounds with a wedge.  There were many many over-shoots and misses while I was learning.  About one month ago it broke.

I have gone through two new mauls from "The  Home Deopt" in one month, splitting less than a half cord total.  One was a Chinese made 6lb that lasted 30 minutes, the second an 8lb made by "Rockforge" that was just a little bit better.

Is there a recommended maul that will hold up to chopp & hammer usage, and last several years? It is also possible that newer products are badly made so that I need to have a maul and a separate sledge hammer.

Any advice or recommendation is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 24, 2010)

My 8lb maul is a True Temper brand and has a red plastic sheath that protects the wood handle near the head. I love it. Let me see if they still have it in their catalog. think I bought it at Lowes.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Sep 24, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> My 8lb maul is a True Temper brand and has a red plastic sheath that protects the wood handle near the head. I love it. Let me see if they still have it in their catalog. think I bought it at Lowes.



I have one of these as well. I like it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 24, 2010)

AlexNY said:
			
		

> For 10 years, I used a fiberglass 8lb maul made in India by a company called "Larsafe Gogg".  I used it to split about 40 cords of wood, often as a sledge hammer to split tough rounds with a wedge.  There were many many over-shoots and misses while I was learning.  About one month ago it broke.
> 
> I have gone through two new mauls from "The  Home Deopt" in one month, splitting less than a half cord total.  One was a Chinese made 6lb that lasted 30 minutes, the second an 8lb made by "Rockforge" that was just a little bit better.
> 
> ...



AlexNY this is 6.6 pounds, I'm starting to use it more and like the weight of it.

http://www.stihlusa.com/handtools/PA80-Splitting-Maul.html

zap


----------



## AlexNY (Sep 24, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> My 8lb maul is a True Temper brand and has a red plastic sheath that protects the wood handle near the head. I love it. Let me see if they still have it in their catalog. think I bought it at Lowes.



Thanks.  I think this is what you mean:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_274931-302-...l=1&currentURL;=/pl_Axes,+Picks+_4294857277__

I will run to Lowes and pick it up ths week-end.

Thanks for advice, I always find generous people on this board!


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 24, 2010)

that's not the one I have. Mine has a wood handle and the red sheath is right near the head. i'll see if I can find it elsewhere. It's not on the Lowe's website (I just checked) but it is still in the Ames TrueTemper catalog.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 24, 2010)

i seriously cannot find it. I'll take a picture of mine tomorrow.

Lame picture, but you get the idea...
http://www.shophomeandgarden.com/p-19382940-AMES_8_Pound_Axe_Eye_Wood_Splitter.aspx


----------



## AlexNY (Sep 24, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> i seriously cannot find it. I'll take a picture of mine tomorrow.
> 
> Lame picture, but you get the idea...
> http://www.shophomeandgarden.com/p-19382940-AMES_8_Pound_Axe_Eye_Wood_Splitter.aspx



Looks like this one:

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

OK, can do, will find that one on the week end.

Cheers, and thanks for advice.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 24, 2010)

i swear I looked all over for that darned thing on their website! yep, that's the one I have. love it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 24, 2010)

AlexNY said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good 8lb maul




No


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Alex handles are an expendable item just by a couple extras and drive on.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the standard yellow fiberglass handled 8lb maul with the shock collar by the head, its stood up to 4 seasons of abuse thus far without a problem.

Stop using your maul as a sledge hammer...its not a sledge hammer.  When you strike other hard objects with the butt end of the maul head you are potentially inducing slight deformities into the head where it meets the handle, end result is an exentual broken handle or a head that won't stay on the handle.  

Buy a 10-12lb sledgehammer for pounding nad use the 8lb maul for splitting wood.

Odds are good hat your old one was made of sterner stuff though.  I'm skeptical that you'll find one comparable...although the monster maul might be right up your alley...its a solid steel triangular head at about 12lb and the handle is a steel tube welded on.  Damn heavy but it works well.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 24, 2010)

Isn't 6lb a bit light?

The one I use is around 12lbs and I have been looking for a heavier one.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Sep 24, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> that's not the one I have. Mine has a wood handle and the red sheath is right near the head. i'll see if I can find it elsewhere. It's not on the Lowe's website (I just checked) but it is still in the Ames TrueTemper catalog.



mine is all fiberglass truetemper.


----------



## marreque (Sep 24, 2010)

have 8lb from harbor freight, 2 years, no prob.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 24, 2010)

Why don't you replace the handle?


----------



## gerry100 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been using a fiberglass handle 8lb for at least 10 yrs (and probably longer) that I bought at a hardware store.

Only used as a sledge occasionally.

Fiberglass doesn't brake on miss hits ( although I seldom do that after 30 years of spltiiting) and also doesn't weaken over time as wooden handles do.

They may be making them cheaper these days though.

At the high volume ,price point driven retailers they may be building them like most exercise equipment, to last for a few months until to get over the intial enthusiasm


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 24, 2010)

I have had this one for 7 years now. I don't use it much since I bought my Fiskars, but it has held up very well. It has survived several overstrikes without breaking. The website says the handle is Polypropylene w/fiberglass core. It seems pretty tough, but also has some flex to it. I don't know if it is 6 or 8 lbs. You can't beat the Craftsman lifetime warranty either.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07183489000P?prdNo=8


----------

